# water testing



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I was wandering since i have a few plants in my tank should i be testing for something besides the regular amonia nitrite nitrate and ph? Some one said co2 but i haven't the slightest idea on what it should be. Also my water is a little hazy but all normal tests are fine could the plants be doing this?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My water has been a lot hazier since I added plants. I think this actually could be the CO2 in the water. I've seen some really lame test kits for it, but I can't figure out which one I really should be looking to get. I thought the algae was clouding up my water, but now that that's cleared up, the water still just doesn't look as nice as it should. Like you, all my other readings are great, so if anyone has some info on a good test kit and the proper levels of CO2, it would be appreciated.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Use this chart:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/kh-ph-co2-chart.html
to find your CO2 level. Measure your pH and KH and look up the results on the chart.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of plants are in the tank? I wouldn't worry about testing for plant nutrients (NO3, PO4, CO2, K) if the plants are low light plants and if you only have a few.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I only have 6 plants, but they're growing like crazy...the fish love them and there doesn't seem to be an immediate problem. If they keep growing at this rate though, I'll have to toss a couple...I'll end up with more plant than tank.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

When using the chart posted by myravan i ran into a problem. The chart shows KH of 2.0-10.0 and my tester shows it from 0- 300ppm with the ideal limit being b/w 120 and 180. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

The chart uses "German degrees of hardness", and your tester does ppm. I think there's about 17.5ppm in a german degree. 

The chart tells me that I have pretty much no CO2! Our pH is 7.8, which isn't even on the chart, but if it were, it would show < 5ppm CO2. Still, we grow plants: many plants (especially hardwater ones) can make use of bicarbonate, which we have in adundance).


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You still never stated what type of plants you have.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry:
A few Lillys and a bunch of Aponogetons


----------

